# (Résolu) Les applications web s'installent dans / maintenant

## Adrien.D

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu mettre à jour mon système et lorsque Owncloud est passé de la V7 à la V8, les fichiers ne s'installent plus dans /var/www/localhost/htdocs/owncloud mais dans /htdocs (oui oui, la racine)

Je pense que j'ai un défaut dans ma configuration, mais je ne sais pas où cela peut se trouver   :Embarassed: 

Voici le résultat de la console :

```
oxygen www # emerge -avq www-apps/owncloud

Local copy of remote index is up-to-date and will be used.

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

[ebuild  N    ] www-apps/owncloud-8.0.2  USE="curl sqlite vhosts -mysql -postgres" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-apps/owncloud-8.0.2::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) www-apps/owncloud-8.0.2::gentoo

>>> Recording www-apps/owncloud in "world" favorites file...

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.28, 1.18, 0.96

 * Messages for package www-apps/owncloud-8.0.2:

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard/l10n

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard/l10n/pt_BR.json

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard/l10n/et_EE.js

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard/l10n/da.js

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard/l10n/de.js

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard/l10n/lt_LT.json

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/firstrunwizard/l10n/gl.js

 [...]

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/files_pdfviewer/tests/bootstrap.php

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/files_pdfviewer/controller

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/files_pdfviewer/controller/displaycontroller.php

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/files_pdfviewer/img

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/files_pdfviewer/img/app.svg

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/files_pdfviewer/templates

 * (server owned) /htdocs/apps/files_pdfviewer/templates/viewer.php

 * (server owned) /htdocs/data

 * (server owned) /htdocs/config

 * (server owned) /htdocs/config/config.sample.php

 * (server owned) /htdocs/config/.htaccess

 * (config) /htdocs/.htaccess

 * Additional applications (calendar, ...) are no longer provided by default.

 * You can install them after login via the applications management page

 * (check the recommended tab). No application data is lost.

 * 

 * The 'vhosts' USE flag is switched ON

 * This means that Portage will not automatically run webapp-config to

 * complete the installation.

 * 

 * To install owncloud-8.0.2 into a virtual host, run the following command:

 * 

 *     webapp-config -I -h <host> -d owncloud owncloud 8.0.2

 * 

 * For more details, see the webapp-config(8) man page

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

oxygen www #  webapp-config -I -h localhost -d owncloud owncloud 8.0.2

* Fatal error: Unable to determine location of master copy

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

```

Pouvez-vous m'aider à diagnostiquer ?

Ce que je comprends, c'est que owncloud devrait se situer dans /usr/share/webapps/owncloud et non dans /

Mais comment réparer cela, je ne sais pas

J'ai le même souci quand je mets à jour Zabbix et du coup, "conflit" puisque tout se trouve dans /htdocs   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Adrien.D

Je me réponds à moi même

Résolu avec

```
emerge -C dev-python/configparser
```

réinstallation d'Owncloud

Le paquet posait souci   :Very Happy: 

----------

